

The Bugs in Our Mindware Many obstacles lie on the path to rational thought - nautilus
http://nautil.us/issue/24/error/the-bugs-in-our-mindware-rd

======
nautilus
We wanted to make this Nautilus Prime article available free to the Hacker
News community.

